# Spiderman coming to DVD Nov 1



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Spiderman will be coming to DVD Nov 1. Take note, there will 2 editions. One full screen and one wide screen. Make sure you pick up the right one.

----------------------------------------------

HOLLYWOOD (Variety) - "Spider-Man" will swing into video stores Nov. 1 with lofty expectations from Sony Pictures, which is mounting a marketing campaign worth more than $100 million.

Executives at the studio's Columbia TriStar Home Entertainment unit are certain that the $400 million superhero film will surpass "Men in Black" to become the bestselling DVD by any studio to date. But they want to fly even higher, setting their sights on surpassing the home rental industry's all-time top seller, Disney's "The Lion King."

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/variety/20020715/film_variety/spiderman_1


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

Slightly off-topic:

But has anyone heard of a shortage of Spiderman toys? My son's birthday is today and we had a heck of a time finding any toys. It reminds me of when Toy Story came out and there was a shortage of the 'misfit' toys that Sid 'created'. Those weren't expected to sell, but turned out to be one of the most sought after from the movie.

I'm wondering if the demand for Spiderman toys was higher than expected?

BTW, can't wait for the DVD!


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

"spiderman, spiderman-does whatever a spider can"
"you want toys?any size-play like he get's thieves just like flies"
"look out-here comes the spidermannnnnnnnnn"


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Just what do you need JB? I might be able to help.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

We ended up finding enough stuff, action figures, coloring books. playing cards, gloves, and of course the obligatory, cake, cups, plates, napkins. But I went a couple of places and didn't see much of anything. My wife finally hit the jackpot at Target.

hmmm....Peter Parker can help find Spiderman items.....and he ALWAYS takes those exclusive photos of Spidey... Could it be?????......NAH!

How about finding issues 1-33 of Amazing at about 40% of Overstreet?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Look Mr. Jameson pays me good money for those photographs of Spider-Man. I don't mind all the work because it helps pay my college bills and allows me to take care of my sickly and widowed Aunt May who raised me.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

And where is DTS? Probably 3 months down the road. Why can't they just include DTS with the first release? I don't like having to wait.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Just get a new receiver that does both DD and DTS.....fewer headaches...


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Do they make a DTS receiver that doesn't have DD? I have both, but I'd rather have the DTS anyday...


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

There has just been a 3rd "Gift" edition announced:Here!


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cnsf _
> *Just get a new receiver that does both DD and DTS.....fewer headaches... *


My receiver does both, but I prefer DTS. Most sound tracks are more dynamic and spacious w/DTS, not all, but most.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DarrellP _
> *I prefer DTS.*


Same here. Most of the time, I'm just happy that its in DD 5.1 rather than 2.0. Why even bother DD if its 2.0? :shrug:


----------

